# Do you have a radio telescope array named after you?



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

It would seem that one of our members does. 

*http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-15107254*


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Just in case _Alma_ makes the association: Alma > Golden Age > Golden Years, I feel compelled to say: they are not.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I guess we'll have to start calling him by his full name, Atacama Large Milllimetre/submillimetre Array Viva.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

What worries me much more than the name is the all-seeing gaze.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Cool. I particularly like this quote:

"Alma's purpose is to study processes occurring a few hundred million years after the formation of the Universe when the first Opera stars like Anna Netrebko began to shine."


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Fsharpmajor said:


> What worries me much more than the name is the all-seeing gaze.


I had that even before the radio telescope. See your web cam? Smile, I'm seeing you...:devil:


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> I had that even before the radio telescope. See your web cam? Smile, I'm seeing you...:devil:


I was wondering why its indicator light is always on....


----------

